# car import



## davidada

Hello,
I am new to the forum
My wife and I have purchased a vacation home in Portugal.
We will use it three months of the year. My question is can I bring in an US automobile and use it without registering. 
Assuming I am only using it for three months can I leave it in PT until my next trip and use it again or do I have to take it out of PT after each trip?
Given we are not driving over it would be very expensive to ship each time any alternative suggestion rental is out of the question for such a long period I assume.
Thanks


----------



## canoeman

Simple answer no, you would need to register or import it to keep it here for longer than the length of your Visa, and for that you yourself must be a Resident.


----------



## davidada

canoeman said:


> Simple answer no, you would need to register or import it to keep it here for longer than the length of your Visa, and for that you yourself must be a Resident.


I do not think that I need a visa as I am a UK citizen although I reside in the USA?


----------



## anapedrosa

As a UK citizen you don't need the visa.

From what I understand, in addition to the residency, there is an onerous / bureaucratic process required to license an imported car. This would be another consideration.


----------



## canoeman

As a UK Citizen you don't need a Visa, might have helped if you'd mentioned it, for a *EU Resident *the car restrictions are just different, *you could keep the car in Portugal for a maximum of 183 days in any 12 month period*, but it must be out of the country for the other 182 days, to matriculate (register) or import you still have to be a Resident.

But as your a US Resident then I believe the first answer is the correct one.

Presumably you now have an American licence so the same restriction *might* apply, that it is only valid for 185 days from date of entry.

anapedrosa, it's not that onerous/bureaucratic, just needs careful, careful preparation


----------



## travelling-man

I appreciate these comments are more general than required but they might be of help to some so I'll make them anyway.

I'm also a UK citizen and moved to Portugal in September last year and imported a car as part of the process...... and FWIW, this is how it worked for me........ be warned. It's a tad complicated.

If you're coming here to become a permanent resident and assuming right of residency AND assuming you get your fiscal number and residencia etc then each adult can import a car tax free.

You have to have owned it for at least 6 months prior to arriving, have to have all the export paperwork (police clearance & export permit etc) in order and you have to have obtained the Portuguese import permit from the Portuguese High Commission in the country the car is coming from. (This last requirement seems to vary depending on the individual customs official you come across)

If you do import the car on a tax free basis then you can't sell it for 5 years unless you pay the outstanding tax on it and this is worked out on a sliding scale that relates to the time you had it in Portugal and the bigger the engine, the higher the tax percentage.

If you don't fit the above criteria then you have to pay import tax and the amount you have to pay depends on a variety of things such as age of car and engine size etc. If you do pay the tax then the advantage is that you can sell the car immediately should you so desire. - Be warned, there seems to be an awful lot of incorrect info on the net about this entire subject!

Once the car is here, you have to have begun the process of having it matriculated (converted to Portuguese registration) within 6 months. You can do this yourself or pay an agent to do it. If you pay an agent, you can expect to pay between E500 - 800 per car. (I'm using an agent to do mine)

Classic cars seem to be easier to import than modern ones, homolgation requirements are lower on classics and values of cars, esp classic cars are astronomical here compared to most other countries.

I'd say that if your coming to live permanently AND if you just enjoy nice cars then it could well be worth importing a car when you come but if it's not a permanent move and/or if you see cars as nothing more than convenient transport, then you're much better just buying something here...... and if it's just for a few weeks or possibly a few months a year, it might be better and considerably more convenient to simply rent a car...... If it's just for 3 months a year, I'd say it's easier just to rent a car.

Also FWIW, if anyone is considering importing a classic car for commerce, it seems to be best to bring in something pre 1970 and smaller than 2000 cc.


----------



## canoeman

Just to add for a* EU Resident* moving to Portugal, the rules are very different and not as complicated.


----------



## wink

travelling-man said:


> I appreciate these comments are more general than required but they might be of help to some so I'll make them anyway.
> 
> I'm also a UK citizen and moved to Portugal in September last year and imported a car as part of the process...... and FWIW, this is how it worked for me........ be warned. It's a tad complicated.
> 
> If you're coming here to become a permanent resident and assuming right of residency AND assuming you get your fiscal number and residencia etc then each adult can import a car tax free.
> 
> You have to have owned it for at least 6 months prior to arriving, have to have all the export paperwork (police clearance & export permit etc) in order and you have to have obtained the Portuguese import permit from the Portuguese High Commission in the country the car is coming from. (This last requirement seems to vary depending on the individual customs official you come across)
> 
> If you do import the car on a tax free basis then you can't sell it for 5 years unless you pay the outstanding tax on it and this is worked out on a sliding scale that relates to the time you had it in Portugal and the bigger the engine, the higher the tax percentage.
> 
> If you don't fit the above criteria then you have to pay import tax and the amount you have to pay depends on a variety of things such as age of car and engine size etc. If you do pay the tax then the advantage is that you can sell the car immediately should you so desire. - Be warned, there seems to be an awful lot of incorrect info on the net about this entire subject!
> 
> Once the car is here, you have to have begun the process of having it matriculated (converted to Portuguese registration) within 6 months. You can do this yourself or pay an agent to do it. If you pay an agent, you can expect to pay between E500 - 800 per car. (I'm using an agent to do mine)
> 
> Classic cars seem to be easier to import than modern ones, homolgation requirements are lower on classics and values of cars, esp classic cars are astronomical here compared to most other countries.
> 
> I'd say that if your coming to live permanently AND if you just enjoy nice cars then it could well be worth importing a car when you come but if it's not a permanent move and/or if you see cars as nothing more than convenient transport, then you're much better just buying something here...... and if it's just for a few weeks or possibly a few months a year, it might be better and considerably more convenient to simply rent a car...... If it's just for 3 months a year, I'd say it's easier just to rent a car.
> 
> Also FWIW, if anyone is considering importing a classic car for commerce, it seems to be best to bring in something pre 1970 and smaller than 2000 cc.


I think you have had to have owned the car for 1 year now.


----------



## canoeman

wink said:


> I think you have had to have owned the car for 1 year now.


That's for EU Residents, matriculating a vehicle tax free, different from a personal import and paying tax or in travelling-man's case tax ree because it's a_ classic_ car.


----------



## travelling-man

FWIW, I had a call from customs asking me to take the car to their offices for additional checking and they told me I had tax free status on it for both reasons.


----------



## davidada

travelling-man said:


> I appreciate these comments are more general than required but they might be of help to some so I'll make them anyway.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the very detailed reply - it does help, I want to clarify a few points that may help further.
> 
> 1. I am a UK citizen residing in the USA
> 2. I am not making a permanent move to Portugal.
> 3. I do have a fiscal number, bank account and own a residence in Portugal
> 4. I will stay in Portugal no longer than 5 months a year
> 5. I would like to bring over a car and leave it at my residence in Portugal - using it less than 180 days a year is this possible?
> 6. Is it possible for me to purchase a car in Portugal as a non resident given item number 2 above.
> 7. I do not want to rent for 3 months as ten days cost me 900 euro's!
> 8. If none of the above are possible, could a portuguese resident register a car that I paid for and (loan)it back to me when I am there?
> 
> All of these questions stem from something I read online stating a non resident could not register/purchase a car in Portugal, which if is correct makes it very difficult for a long staying non-resident
> 
> 
> Finally I appreciate all the suggestions to what seems like a simple procedure


----------



## canoeman

5. No


----------



## davidada

canoeman said:


> 5. No


canoeman, I take it that this thread is beneath a longer answer from you


----------



## travelling-man

Davidada

You raise some interesting questions but I'm no expert I'm afraid...... However, I'll answer as well as I can.

As you have right of residency because of your UK passport and you have a fiscal number, I guess there's nothing to stop you getting your residencia. As I see it, the fact that you have a home elsewhere as well is neither here nor there....... If I'm right in that assumption then I see no reason why you can't import a car tax free as long as you do it within the 6 month time frame of arriving and getting your residencia and if you fulfill the criteria previously mentioned. 

If you can bring one in tax free then I see no reason why you can't use it whilst you're here and store it in a garage whilst you're away........ I'm not sure but think you'd need to keep it insured throughout the year but insurance is reasonably priced so I wouldn't expect that to be a problem.

As I understand it, if you have a fiscal number, you can buy and insure a car here. FWIW, My old, much loved Jeep DRINKS petrol so I recently bought myself an oldish Renault Megane and all I had to show was my passport and my fiscal. 

Car hire costs obviously vary but if you're happy with a compact you should be able to hire something for about E10 per day from argusrentals.com...... I think we were paying about E7 or E8 per day when we arrived and we got that with Alluvia that we booked through Argus.

Hope that helps.


----------



## davidada

Thanks!


----------



## canoeman

No not at all, but I have already given you the answers, and this question is one that however you ask it, the answers still no, I will give you a detailed answer to each question that relates to leaving a vehicle here, plus 6,7 and 8 than weren't in your original question. 

_1. I am a UK citizen residing in the USA_
Which gives you the right to live, holiday, study, work or retire in any EU Country, without the Visa requirement.

_2. I am not making a permanent move to Portugal._
Which means you cannot import a vehicle tax free or otherwise, but could bring one in for your personal use to a max of 183 days in any 12 month period.
3. N/A

_4. I will stay in Portugal no longer than 5 months a year_
As a holiday maker you can stay for a max of 6 months, but you should be aware that the Portuguese Tax office can decide that you are a Fiscal Resident if you spend more than 183 days per year in any 12 month period, should they decide that your house here is your Primary Residence. Equally you might have USA regulations that govern how long you can be out of the USA.

_5. I would like to bring over a car and leave it at my residence in Portugal - using it less than 180 days a year is this possible?_
No this is not possible, because as you are a Non Resident you can only bring a car in for 183 days max in any 12 month period, the car must be* removed* from Portugal for the remaining 182 days (which doesn't mean leaving it in a garage).
One of the other reasons why you can't do this is that for a foreign car to be legal to drive in Portugal, it must be Road Legal in it's home registered country. No doubt the US has similar laws to the EU and UK so you have insurance and MOT issues, in the case of a UK MOT it can only be done in the UK and no MOT means it's not legal.

_6. Is it possible for me to purchase a car in Portugal as a non resident given item number 2 above._
Yes, you only require a Fiscal number, ID and you have an address.

_7. I do not want to rent for 3 months as ten days cost me 900 euro's!_
There are companies that rent cheaper than that.

_8. If none of the above are possible, could a portuguese resident register a car that I paid for and (loan)it back to me when I am there?_
Yes, they could equally import the car for you, but you need to know someone who was willing and you could trust as they would be the owner, not you.

Do you really want a car sitting around for 9 months of the year? modern cars don't react very well to not being used. 

_"As you have right of residency because of your UK passport and you have a fiscal number, I guess there's nothing to stop you getting your residencia. As I see it, the fact that you have a home elsewhere as well is neither here nor there....... If I'm right in that assumption then I see no reason why you can't import a car tax free as long as you do it within the 6 month time frame of arriving and getting your residencia and if you fulfill the criteria previously mentioned." _

Under EU Law you can only be a Resident of *1 country* at any one time,although you can be considered a tax resident of more than 1 country. 

Yes you could take out Residence, which also makes you a Tax Resident here and could possibly affect your US Residency. 

It is not as simple and straightforward as traveling-man suggests, as there are regulations about length of ownership and Residency after matriculation, and really depends on where *you need* your Primary Residence to be.


----------



## travelling-man

I don't know if you're a car fan or if you just want wheels but you'll find a lot of people will tell you it's not worth importing if you have to pay the taxes......... I'd disagree with that. 

Some cars, esp some classic cars are well worth importing even if you do have to pay the taxes.


----------



## davidada

Thanks much more informative - it looks like long term lease buy back is best solution
Point taken about having the car sit unused


----------



## davidada

travelling-man said:


> I don't know if you're a car fan or if you just want wheels but you'll find a lot of people will tell you it's not worth importing if you have to pay the taxes......... I'd disagree with that.
> 
> Some cars, esp some classic cars are well worth importing even if you do have to pay the taxes.


Yes I have two lovely cars here in the US ( I am a car guy) and would have loved to send one over
however, canoeman made a very valid point about having a car sit so long unused

Thanks for the info


----------



## robc

davidada said:


> canoeman, I take it that this thread is beneath a longer answer from you


davidada

Not wishing to start an argument, I will chip in to defend Canoeman.

1. You did ask a closed question, these as you know will usually propogate a single word answer. You did get that.

2. In my exchanges with Canoeman I have found him to be extremely helpful, courteous and knowledgeable.

Perhaps if you were to read some of his posts you would appreciate the efforts he puts in.

I am sure he did not wish to appear brusque.

Rob


----------



## davidada

robc said:


> davidada
> 
> Not wishing to start an argument, I will chip in to defend Canoeman.
> 
> 1. You did ask a closed question, these as you know will usually propogate a single word answer. You did get that.
> 
> 2. In my exchanges with Canoeman I have found him to be extremely helpful, courteous and knowledgeable.
> 
> Perhaps if you were to read some of his posts you would appreciate the efforts he puts in.
> 
> I am sure he did not wish to appear brusque.
> 
> Rob


I am sure Canoeman does not need defending, I am obviously new to the forum and was surprised by a single word answer to what was a multi part question, I have since thanked him for his help and information in a subsequent post and realize my error
thx


----------



## robc

davidada said:


> I am sure Canoeman does not need defending, I am obviously new to the forum and was surprised by a single word answer to what was a multi part question, I have since thanked him for his help and information in a subsequent post and realize my error
> thx


Davida

It is refreshing to see someone with your honesty and I guess humility.

Canoe, I am sure is perfectly capable of "defending" himself, just that he has been extremely helpful to me so I decided to leap in, as you do.

Maybe I should have read the entire thread first, so I would like to apologise to you if my vocabulary appeared to be a little "blunt".

Rob


----------



## davidada

robc said:


> Davida
> 
> It is refreshing to see someone with your honesty and I guess humility.
> 
> Canoe, I am sure is perfectly capable of "defending" himself, just that he has been extremely helpful to me so I decided to leap in, as you do.
> 
> Maybe I should have read the entire thread first, so I would like to apologise to you if my vocabulary appeared to be a little "blunt".
> 
> Rob


No problem, on another note looking over the thread did I see that classic cars are not taxed? 
If so what classes a car as "classic" in Portugal, is there a list or is it by the age of the vehicle?
Thx


----------



## travelling-man

Classic cars & motorcycles can sometimes be imported at reduced and sometimes tax free under certain curcumstances but if they're being bought in for immediate resale then some taxes at least will apply. 

The completely tax free status usually seems to be applied only to immigrants, only to one car per person and it has to have been registered to that person for at least 6 months beforehand....... or at least, that was the case in September last year and as far as I'm aware, nothing has changed.

As an example of importing a classic car for resale, a (restored) mid 1960s Mercedes SL190 that can be bought overseas for E10K can be bought into Portugal and the taxes are about E4750 + 10% of the purchase price + 23% EVA/VAT of that total (including purchase price)....... you also have the costs and time delay of matriculation on top of that.

Sounds a lot until you look at the retail value of the car here which is in the region of E40-50K for a good one with decent provenance. 

One thing I didn't mention is it helps if the car has a FIVA 'passport' (Feel free to Google FIVA but it's the international classic car registry and based here in Portugal).

As said previously, taxes depend on age and engine size. If you can keep it pre 1970s and less than 2000cc it helps.

Feel free to email me at [email protected] if you need to.


----------



## canoeman

The same rules apply as regards the "import" of classic cars , you must be a Resident.

To bring a vehicle in Tax Free, you must be able to prove residence, a valid D/L, ownership and tax paid if applicable of vehicle in your country of Residence for *12 months* not 6 before moving to Portugal. You also cannot sell it for 1 year from Matriculation.


----------



## travelling-man

I've owned my baby for over 8 years but was told by both the Portuguese high commission in Pretoria and the customs official who did the additional inspection it was 6 months but I don't know if either were right and certainly wouldn't argue the point.

As for the time you can keep it before selling it. Various parties, including the same customs guy and the guy handling my matriculation tell me that if I sell it within a year of import, I have to pay all the taxes and after that, it's a sliding scale of percentage of the tax amount for 5 years and after I've owned it here for that 5 year period, I can then sell it without paying any taxes.


----------



## canoeman

Classic cars have slightly different rules and regs attached, and think you might be confusing with the rules and regs for importing a non classic free of ISV or vehicle tax.
Which are 

Permanent Importation of Motor Vehicles 
If you are transferring your residence to Portugal from another EU member state or from a third country, you may be able to import your motor vehicle tax-free, provided

• You are over 18;

• You have been resident in the country from where you are transferring for a minimum period of 12 months, consecutive or otherwise;

• You have held a valid driver’s licence in that country for a minimum of 12 months;

• You are transferring your normal place of residence to Portugal;

• Your vehicle was purchased fully-tax paid in the country of your former residence;

• You owned the vehicle in the country of your former residence for at least 12 months prior to transferring your residence to Portugal, from the date of issue of the vehicle registration document, or from the date on which the leasing contract was signed, as appropriate.

Full details here 
Importing cars

It is one of the clearest explanations available and mirrors the Portuguese Customs ISV Regulations
Site da DGAIEC - Descrição Imposto Sobre Veículos

The second option as a Resident is a straightforward personal import of a vehicle, where you would be charged the appropriate import duty and matriculation fees, can be worthwhile but Co2 emmisions etc play a big factor.
Simulator here 
Portal das Finanças


----------



## travelling-man

As I said, I'm only going by what the Portuguese high commission and customs here told me but either way, I was delighted to get mine in tax free and will be bringing another car in and paying the tax as soon as it can be arranged....... probably be some months away though.... I'll see how that goes and of it goes well, may import others at a later date.

I did read that they allow lower emission standards on classics but don't know how true that is in reality. Guess I'll find out soon though as I'm soon to take my Jeep for the IPO. 

I'll look at the links when I get a decent connection.


----------



## davidada

*Classic Car*



travelling-man said:


> As I said, I'm only going by what the Portuguese high commission and customs here told me but either way, I was delighted to get mine in tax free and will be bringing another car in and paying the tax as soon as it can be arranged....... probably be some months away though.... I'll see how that goes and of it goes well, may import others at a later date.
> 
> I did read that they allow lower emission standards on classics but don't know how true that is in reality. Guess I'll find out soon though as I'm soon to take my Jeep for the IPO.
> 
> I'll look at the links when I get a decent connection.


FYI just found this :
Importing and Registering Classic Cars in Portugal
Classic cars can be driven freely into Portugal providing they are for personal, temporary use and have the necessary vehicle taxation, insurance, and documentation.

Those wishing to import a classic car permanently into Portugal may drive the car for four days before registering it with the customs (Alfândegas).

Vehicle tax (Imposto Automóvel) must be paid for all classic cars
Vehicles made before 1960 are taxed at a lower rate
Classic cars brought into Portugal on a permanent basis must meet the following legal requirements:

Be classified by the International Classic Car Federation (Fédération Internationale des Véhicule Anciens, FIVA)
Have a Classic Car Certificate (Certificado de Automóvel Antigo) from FIVA or ACP
Have a Technical Logbook/Manual (Ficha Técnica) from FIVA or other competent organisation
Have a colour photograph of the vehicle
Have a vehicle Logbook (Livrete) and Owner's Document (Título de Propridade) issued in the name of the owner/driver
Have the original and latest commercial purchase receipt (Factura Comercial)
Have an Authority to Circulate Document (Guia de Circulação) issued by Customs (Alfândegas)
Vehicles from the USA, Canada, South Africa, New Zealand, Australia, India or the UK must meet European Union homologation approval standards if the vehicle is less than 30 years old
Vehicles over 30 years old are classified as having cultural and historic interest to Portuguese State Heritage and do not need to undergo any kind of homologation adaptations.

As a European Union member state Portugal adheres to the Mutual Recognition Scheme which means that the IMTT needs to be sure that any vehicle imported into Portugal is suitable for use on Portuguese roads. The driver/owner must provide documentary evidence from FIVA or the manufacturer of any physical alterations made to the vehicle.

Import duty
A classic vehicle may be imported into Portugal tax-free provided:

The vehicle is for private use only
The registered owner of the vehicle is imported from another EU country where they have been resident for at least 185 days
The vehicle has been used by its registered owner in their former country for at least six months
DGV Certificate of Compliance Form Model 9 has been filled out and submitted to the DGV confirming the vehicle has undergone an inspection
The owner has submitted a copy of passport, driver's licence, residency (or application), tax details and number and at least three years' original tax returns
A certificate of cancellation of residence issued by the person's consulate
The Portuguese Classic Cars Club (Clube Português de Automóveis Antigos) has a lot of useful information (in Portuguese).

Clube Português de Automóveis Antigos (Head Office)
At: Rua Duque de Saldanha 308, 4300-094 Porto
Tel: 225 377 699 / 225 362 128
Fax: 225 102 084


----------



## davidada

So it looks like I could do this If I was in Europe but sadly not from the USA


----------



## travelling-man

I used that same piece of info as part of my import process but FWIW, my last country of residence and where I owned the car was South Africa and they let mine in without question or problems...... I did get asked to take it for a 2nd inspection but they told me it was only because one of their papers seemed incorrect. 

The customs agent looked the car over, checked the engine and VIN numbers, told me it was a lovely car and then told me he was finished and I could go.


----------



## canoeman

It's Residency that's the criteria, certainly non classic cars can be imported free of ISV but the ownership period is 12 not 6 months.
So maybe the rules for Classic Cars now read from a "third Country" rather than EU


----------



## travelling-man

It'd certainly make sense (to me at least) that they can be imported from any other country rather than just the EU.


----------



## canoeman

Did they not clarify to you exactly, I think you mentioned they said 2 reasons why yours was tax free.


----------



## travelling-man

They said it qualified for tax free import status because I was coming in as an immigrant and also because it was a classic..... I didn't question it further in case they changed their minds!


----------



## anapedrosa

I was advised by the Portuguese consulate in Ottawa that I could import my car tax free as long as I had owned it for a year. This is linked to residency and the ability to bring your personal possessions along with you. 

I wasn't planning on bringing mine as it is not classic and it would cost 3k extra to ship with my belongings. It is a Honda 2000 and I'll miss it, but the cost and effort does not seem worth it.


----------



## canoeman

Looks like rules for classics has changed then, since that info was published.

Anap. check out the price of the same car here, you might change your mind

Standvirtual - O Nº1 em Carros Usados


----------



## siobhanwf

anapedrosa said:


> I was advised by the Portuguese consulate in Ottawa that I could import my car tax free as long as I had owned it for a year. This is linked to residency and the ability to bring your personal possessions along with you.
> 
> I wasn't planning on bringing mine as it is not classic and it would cost 3k extra to ship with my belongings. It is a Honda 2000 and I'll miss it, but the cost and effort does not seem worth it.


I thought that (for cars) that rule just applied to those who were moving to Portugal from another EU country


----------



## robc

canoeman said:


> Looks like rules for classics has changed then, since that info was published.
> 
> Anap. check out the price of the same car here, you might change your mind
> 
> Standvirtual - O Nº1 em Carros Usados



Good advice....................I checked ours and I am matriculating. 

Rob


----------



## canoeman

Think rules have changed recently import free of ISV also now states 

Isenção do ISV por ocasião da transferência de residência de um Estado-Membro ou de um país terceiro para Portugal 

A presente informação tem por objectivo dar a conhecer o regime de isenção do Imposto Sobre Veículos aplicável aos cidadãos que transferem a sua residência de um outro Estado-Membro ou de um país terceiro para Portugal e tem por objectivo sintetizar a Lei n.º 22-A/2007, de 29 de Junho que consagra o Código do Imposto Sobre Veículos (CISV), pelo que o teor da presente informação não dispensa a consulta da legislação em vigor. 

Exemption of ISV on transfer of residence from one Member State or a third country for Portugal 

This information is intended to inform the system of exemption from vehicle tax applies to citizens who transfer their residence to another Member State or a third country for Portugal and aims to summarize the Law n. No. 22 - A/2007 of 29 June laying down the code vehicle tax (CISV), so the contents of this information does not dispense with consulting the legislation.


----------



## siobhanwf

Are they still keeping the one year rule?


----------



## canoeman

Nothing else has changed as regards NON Classic, same as link I posted for UK Embassy Portugal, EU or Third country.

Although they mention 1 car per person no ISV in 10 years, in reality that is impossible as you'd have to relinquish your Portuguese Residency to go and live in the country you wanted to import a car from for at least 12 months to satisfy rules on ownership, D/L, Residence etc.


----------



## robc

siobhanwf said:


> Are they still keeping the one year rule?




I am with you on this Siobhan..................At the risk of hijacking the OP I am getting very confused.

Given that we are coming over in 7 weeks for an extended holiday before transferring residency and matriculating modern cars later this year...............only one word sums it up



Rob


----------



## canoeman

Rob nothings really altered the Portuguese Customs site is very clear

From EU or third Country *no* ISV ownership 12 months

Personal import *pay* ISV no ownership time

Classic Cars EU or third country 6 or 12 months ownership? the information says 6 months, but also says EU so a question mark.


----------



## anapedrosa

canoeman said:


> Anap. check out the price of the same car here, you might change your mind
> 
> Standvirtual - O Nº1 em Carros Usados



I had looked at the prices, but I may rethink. Shipping will cost about an additional 3k Canadian dollars, but this thread is making me think that matriculation may be worth the effort. 

I believe that sometimes cars need to be adapted to comply with Portuguese standards. Would you know if there is a way to find out what would need to be done for a specific year-make-model in advance.


----------



## canoeman

The main thing you'll reguire is a Certificate of Conformity, which Honda should be able to supply for you. Cars have to comply to EU standards and you shouldn't really need to do anything, it's UK cars that have to alter things like headlights and rear lights.


----------



## anapedrosa

canoeman said:


> The main thing you'll reguire is a Certificate of Conformity, which Honda should be able to supply for you. Cars have to comply to EU standards and you shouldn't really need to do anything, it's UK cars that have to alter things like headlights and rear lights.


Thank you - very helpful!


----------



## sandraf

wink said:


> I think you have had to have owned the car for 1 year now.


Hello

Could you please provide contact details for some of these agents, as we plan to move to the Algarve in October 2013

Regards

Sandra


----------



## canoeman

Have a look in Portugal News


----------



## sandraf

canoeman said:


> Have a look in Portugal News


Sorry, I have no Portugal news to hand, could you please help

Regards

Sandra


----------



## canoeman

It's available online, sorry but I don't live in Algarve and you need local knowledge for an agent, your town being important so you have min. amount of travel.

You need Portimao for the Consulate Certificate you require and Customs and IMTT are done at Faro, if your prepared correctly you don't really need an agent


----------

